#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  公開解釋一下【攝影師勳章】

## 諾藍

關於發放的原則攝影師勳章發放辦法

因為部分時間限制問題而有所爭議

現在公開解釋一下

由於攝影師勳章是10/10/22新增並加設勳章

無疑攝影也是一門創作也是必須要鼓勵的

當初會設定有時間限制的主因是因為考量到這是新增設的勳章

如果不要求限制的話那這樣會對那些以前曾經都有在發表攝影作品的作者不公平

而且又有已經離開的會員

那這樣所頒發的獎章就變得沒有意義了

如果真的熱衷於某件事情的話並不會中斷自己對於那件事情的那份熱情

其實說清楚一點就是為什麼會限制時間?

1.這是一個新的勳章，對於時間限制(10/10/22)之前所發表的好作品已經是成為過去式了。

2.真的熱衷於攝影這件事的話也應該精進求精，並持續地發表出更好的作品或是至少要保持一定水準之作品，而不該拿出以前的作品展示說明自己 [以前] 的實力，因為沒有新的作品大家永遠都不知道你有沒有進步亦或退步，如果是對於[比較自己作品]的作品，那另當別論。
(EX：某A：我過去的照片是那麼好看現在隔了很久很多技巧都生疏了。[附上舊有文章以及近期攝影作品當作比較])
這種情況則能接受。

3.這是一個新的勳章，目的是鼓勵大家對於攝影技巧、影片製作的進步，並不是一個[大眾勳章]誰都能擁有，更不是一個獎勵過去式的[制式化勳章]。

以上，這是我對於我所管理的勳章的堅持，想要獲得攝影師勳章，請靠著實力來爭取，請不要活在過去的美好，或是只是想爭取到勳章炫耀，因為你的進步大家看的見，大家自然心裡有底。

=========================

如果大家有更好的想法或是意見

希望大家能夠在此討論

因為對於管理勳章蔽狼也是第一次

也許我的辦法不是最好的辦法

但是我只堅持進步才有獎勵不要活在過去和虛榮之中

感謝大家

----------


## 奇奇

此篇疑義由我發出，因此在此提出意見，並以自身為例子作解釋。
雖然現在提出離2010年10月已經近一年，時間稍久，仍希望能做討論

攝影版的第一篇文是2005年，今年是2011年
以諾藍的說法要是那麼久之前的會員都申請勳章，的確不太合理。

不過由創設日期才開始計算是否合理？
我認為至少創設日期往前推一年都還算是"當時的最近"...

請解釋此句話的意義，我不太明白原因何在



> 如果不要求限制的話那這樣會對那些以前曾經都有在發表攝影作品的作者不公平





> 而且又有已經離開的會員 
> 
> 那這樣所頒發的獎章就變得沒有意義了


勳章是申請制，已經離開的會員不會來申請吧？

翻閱一下攝影版，只有第一頁以後的文章是今年的，
因為攝影版的發文量不高。
*那麼限縮的時間，對於不密集但是卻穩定會發文的人不太公平吧！*
某些密集在今年發表的攝影者可以申請勳章，
但是像這種我較常於寒暑假發表遊記性質的人卻無法申請。

其實我很無法接受，我對於自己的發文品質有信心，
這並非是基於＂活在過去的美好，或是只是想爭取到勳章炫耀＂
而是基於用心分享了，希望能有點獎勵。

三篇不能被承認的發文日期，都在該版的第二頁以前。

星期六 二月 13, 2010 3:35 下午

星期五 七月 23, 2010 11:21 下午 

星期二 七月 27, 2010 10:58 下午 


況且發文時間和攝影時間不見得有關啊...
英國遊記那篇，我去英國拍了一千多張
花時間整理出那些發在版上，前陣子仍在想是否要再分享更多，
那我現在發的話，是算在2010年10月之後吧？

我想除了希望作品能好還要更好這樣的創立勳章目的外，
*分享*也是之所以PO在版上很大的原因，
發文分享值得被鼓勵，難道不是嗎？

----------


## 虎源太

好照片不一定在出外旅遊時才拍得到  
好景很常見  只看你逮住了多少
只要有時間時  帶著相機出門走走  
多留心身邊的景像  
也能拍出有相當質量的作品
甚至看過攝影師出書裡有廢棄物堆積場的照片  
有心想拍達成5篇我覺得不需要很久

剛剛一翻奇奇在攝影版的照片  
其實也只有2篇是寒暑假遊記  
其它3篇都在日常生活圈不是嗎?
我拍到現在讓我覺得很滿意的作品
大部份也是在1日內往返的地點拍的
也許我是玩家級的這樣說有點不太公平  
不過我達成在攝影版發滿5篇前前後後僅2個月
這還是在我沒有很積極發文的情況下 
而且只有一篇是滲入一些進狼版前的照片
其餘全是第一線的新作  
我還反而覺得諾藍開出的5篇條件已經太寬鬆了

雖說狼版的攝影版標準並不高  
也不算是論談裡瀏覽度高的版
但我覺得:若想以攝影師之名得到他人的認同 
最起碼也得有一些數目的
尋常水準以上之作品 並且有持續的創作  
才有擔當被人稱作為攝影師

不過奇奇提出發文日期跟拍攝日期無關這點
真的該多加思考原辦法的合理性
不然等我哪天把以前的傑作整理出來
又在1010/10/22後才發上來
總作品量粗估夠我發出20篇以上高品質文章
如果通通都拿來申請勳章了
那豈不是等於叫奇奇去切腹?
所以我是覺得與其執著在發文日期上
不如給申請文章的攝影作品訂下一個水平會適合些

----------


## 諾藍

> 不過由創設日期才開始計算是否合理？
> 我認為至少創設日期往前推一年都還算是"當時的最近"...


經由奇奇這麼一說是有道理~

但是往前推算[一年]的話我是覺得時間軸有點過久~

畢竟[一年]，如果有心的作者會壓作品分次發布~

所以是想如果要往前推算時間軸的話應該5-6個月~

有時候可能不是存心要壓作品只是整理時間過長~

所以這種情況的話允許分次發布，但是需附上前一篇作品的連結~
(但是分次發布的話就要有最低作品量和發布日期計算了。)

如果像奇奇那種拍攝了一千多張，整理出來九百多張，分次發布了五篇文章(或以上)~

每篇的作品張數至少達40張以上(會不會太多!?)~

且發布日期分別於一星期至二星期之內完成~(畢竟每個人不一定每天都能用電腦)

那允許申請~




> 引言回覆:
> 如果不要求限制的話那這樣會對那些以前曾經都有在發表攝影作品的作者不公平
> 
> 
> 引言回覆:
> 而且又有已經離開的會員
> 
> 那這樣所頒發的獎章就變得沒有意義了
> 
> ...


這個是我當下沒考慮到的矛盾點~

因為當下忘記還可以自行申請而且離開的會員不會申請~

所以誤以為都是蔽狼在發放的 (死)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

所以對於真的是[用心分享]而且能夠[發布作品的時間不多]的作者真的深感抱歉~

當初蔽狼沒有注意到這點~

所以對於此種狀況之會員蔽狼想用以下方法補救~

『提案』：

【對於[真心分享]又不能經常發布作品之作者的勳章申請條例規定：

1.對於此類型會員如欲自行申請【攝影師勳章】，請明確附上具一定水準之五篇以上作品。

2.代為[頒發者]請確定[授勳者]於[不能發布作品期間]在【攝影版】之活動(活躍度)狀況，其活動(活躍度)請確保於該[授勳者]對其他作者之作品討論達[每月至少討論達5篇以上]，對於同一討論串中的回覆討論則以天數計算篇數。

=====

EX：

A串：回復了兩篇文章於OO/XX 隔天同在A串發表了一篇文章
【故此以兩篇做計算】

EX2：

A串：回復了高達四篇以上於同一天 OO/XX 隔天同在A串發表了一篇文章
【此則以2:1篇文章做計算：四篇文章等同兩篇文章 加上隔天新發表的一篇文章故此計算為三篇】(文章數以2:1以此類推，如欲單數則以發言情況做決定)

=====

3.回復討論之文章數切勿[洗]出來。
(同主題發言分成了好幾次發言)

=====

EX：

不合格分次發言：
[ A：這一篇文章的照片好友水準。
A：照片裡的OO東西好漂亮好真實。(第二次發言)
A:看完這些照片我也好想趕快學拍照。(第三次發言)
A不知道那些設備哪邊有在賣?(第四次發言) ]

允許可接受的分次發言:
[ A:這些照片中的廠景好像是在哪邊看過?尤其是那些......
作者/B(其他會員):在白沙灣，上次旅遊在那邊.....
A:那那邊有甚麼特色或是附近有另外那些觀光景點，我也好想實地去那邊.....
作者/B:那邊的特色是OOXX，...... ]

=====

以上相關條例】

至於第二點[每月至少五篇]的規定基於作品發布不一定達每月要求之數量~

故每月至少[五篇]的限制應該還算合理?

如果上述條例還有任何意見或是看法請再提出來討論~

相關條例規定將在大家達成共識後發布並實行~

在這期間可能對於部分會員的不公平~

在此蔽狼先說一聲抱歉!

----------


## 諾藍

> 不過奇奇提出發文日期跟拍攝日期無關這點
> 真的該多加思考原辦法的合理性
> 不然等我哪天把以前的傑作整理出來
> 又在1010/10/22後才發上來
> 總作品量粗估夠我發出20篇以上高品質文章
> 如果通通都拿來申請勳章了
> 那豈不是等於叫奇奇去切腹?
> 所以我是覺得與其執著在發文日期上
> 不如給申請文章的攝影作品訂下一個水平會適合些


對於這點是我一直不敢說出來的一點

因為畢竟我對於照片的標準是清晰可見、不模糊(特殊效果除外)、有特色而已

還有一點是蔽狼並非說是多會攝影之人

所以從以前就一直想找一個輔助我審查相片的人了 QAQ

之前小克哥有答應過

但是小克哥也~滿少回復討論的
(雖然自己也不是很多)

所以一直沒有積極去跟小克哥遊說

也因為發文量真的與其他版面相較下算少的

就這樣一直將就著撐住

如果可以想在這邊順便徵求願意輔助蔽狼的獸友們~

限制：

作品以具有一定水準之上，且有專業知識並能處理其他會員之相關問題疑慮。

對於作品討論盡量淺顯易懂，如果一開始說得太深奧的話，請記得對提出該疑問之會員補上解釋，讓對方知道。

主要工作：

幫蔽狼審查作品

至於影片部分則共同討論

至於雜事:出點子、打掃、奉茶給會員...蔽狼做就好 (你別亂!?)

提醒：

忙歸忙，還是希望幫忙輔佐的獸友能夠持續的分享好照片~

=============

另外補充：

如果真的有願意輔助蔽狼的獸友的話

那上述的條例即不成立

將另行討論頒發制度以下 

【勳章頒發辦法：

請附上公開之作品總數(或另行討論篇數)，由審核者(一定不是蔽狼)確認作品篇數達五張以上具一定水平者予以頒發

另如有五篇以上作品認定為有[進步者]也予以頒發】

本來想說要挑日期看是否進步，但是想說有心的人還是可以鑽漏洞~

所以蔽狼選擇相信大家最誠實的那一面~(被打死) 

======
修改了好多次QAQ

----------


## 奇奇

to 虎源太

其實我並沒有義務找出自己屬於遊記性質的文章來說服你- -
閣下並未用心尋找。
然而我還是在此文最下面附上文章標題，要是想看請自行搜尋。
那些事件除了花博，都發生在寒暑假。
（至少發文時間上約略是=_=...我是不記得每年準確的寒假時間~）
然而寒暑假並非重點，重點正如閣下所言是時間的問題



> 只要有時間時 帶著相機出門走走 
> 多留心身邊的景像 
> 也能拍出有相當質量的作品


我很認同美景無處不在，不過你必須理解並非所有人都和你一樣，
會撥出自己許多空閒時間拍照或鑽研此技藝

我可以直說，拍照分享只是我的興趣，對拍照的技術我研究甚少
我只是依我對美的體驗，拍出我認為美麗的照片，
並樂於分享給各位。

而就得因此犧牲我的權利嗎？
因為我發文的頻率比較少我發的文就不是文？

五篇很少，我之前也這樣覺得，可是你去看一下，
有多少人申請過了這個勳章，你再去衡量這個數量少不少。
你去看一下其他版的勳章申請標準，都是五篇文。
勳章的發放應以大眾平均為標準，不是以你或是某個專家的作品量為準。
有很多厲害的繪師一天可以畫好幾張有水準的圖，那你可以嗎？
然而圖版的申請標準也是五張圖。
你怎麼知道好不容易畫出那五篇文的人花了多少時間？
攝影版也是一樣。
*私以為，勳章設置的目的是獎勵創作和分享的那份心情，
並非獎勵專家。*
若大家都申請不過，那設置何意義？
現階段來說攝影勳章根本不是大眾勳章。

事實上就算是也許還該感到高興，至少那表示發文量很高。

自稱作品為傑作，還真是有自信。

雖然訂標準貌似是好的解決方式，
卻更難有標準。

標題如下：

台北花博一 
澳洲五日遊 
精華: 遊記－自然歷史博物館和其他 
九寨歸來不看水XD 　<此篇為羽狼的發文，但我在其中有以照片回覆
寵物嘉年華活動照

----------


## 奇奇

TO 諾藍




> 2.代為[頒發者]請確定[授勳者]於[不能發布作品期間]在【攝影版】之活動(活躍度)狀況，其活動(活躍度)請確保於該[授勳者]對其他作者之作品討論達[每月至少討論達5篇以上]，對於同一討論串中的回覆討論則以天數計算篇數。


不能發布作品期間...不好定義吧

還有，從今年的第一篇文章到現在九月，總共只有43篇
每個月要回應其他人五篇文，要回應45篇。
就算現在43篇假設成45篇，那表示我得每篇文都回，
才能達到＂活躍＂的標準
除非我回應不只一篇。

我想這個量不合理...。
不過這個概念我能接受@@~

為何強調第一頁還有一年...正是因為以比例來說，
那個時間並不長...當然也許諾藍認為一年還是太長了。

如果看其他版，單頁有五六篇以上發文或回文的會員，
應該就能當作是活躍會員了吧?
我個人是認為很活躍了= =...一頁也只有44篇文呢=_="

用單頁來看而不是時間我個人認為較合理。

同回虎源太的文，我不贊成訂定水準來頒發
因為這樣太難定義。
甚麼叫做有一定水準，怎樣是為有進步，界線太模糊
這也是進階勳章（替較專業者設計的勳章）一直無法增設的原因。

----------


## 幻貓

勳章設立的最初用意
並非是刻意用來刁難，只要不是嚴重影響閱覽的作品，都應該算在申請勳章的標準內
就我的見解，攝影作品*不過度模糊*、*光線適宜*、*成功呈現照片重點*，就是合格的作品
單眼、數位、傻瓜、立可拍、有無腳架、光圈調整還聚焦什麼的，都不是重點：拍出來能看就好，不能看的就交給版主警告+刪文

現階段的樂園勳章，都只是種鼓勵性質的東西，透過小獎勵吸引多數版眾的願意分享
請以輕鬆的心情看待之，就像小學時表現乖巧老師會給小熊餅干當獎勵一樣

當然這段話很明顯地跟諾藍首樓所講的有所牴觸：



> 這是一個新的勳章，目的是鼓勵大家對於攝影技巧、影片製作的進步，並不是一個[大眾勳章]誰都能擁有，更不是一個獎勵過去式的[制式化勳章]。


凡事由簡入繁，簡單親民的大眾勳章機制建立好，才能穩定地架設進階獎勵體系
若是直接設立「非大眾勳章」，眼下這個時間限制可能還不夠：
現在跑出去照五十張水準ok的照片再分五篇發表就可以拿到，這面勳章很快便會落回「大眾勳章」的地位
而為了避免此一局面，就要對作品水準下一個明確又不會有爭議的定義：何謂優等、何謂劣等，還得解決版主主觀判定可能引起之糾紛
以現行攝影版發展情形，個人是認為還沒有必要步入如此複雜之地步
對於勳章的定位希望諾藍能在內心修正一下

而至於是否不溯及既往，我是覺得有點多餘，但也不反對，畢竟這種事情也會隨著時間而失去意義，繼續分享的還是會分享
畫家跟作家勳章皆沒有時間限制，但那也是因為設置年代早已久遠，也沒什麼必要寫出來

<hr>另外是補充規定的部分...好饒口
如果是用活躍度來決定是否發放，不如另外新設一個「回文勳章」...
我傾向從簡，規定也是盡量以簡潔貳要為主

----------


## 諾藍

當然所有的意見我都接受~

但因為我也是第一次擔任~

必免不了剛開始可能會有反彈的聲音~

是有個想法~

但是不知道可不可行~

=============

【攝影師勳章】標準：同，發表[攝影]作品達五篇以上，或發表[影片製作]作品達3篇以上，具一定水準之作品即可申請。

申請的時間限制為10/1/22之後的作品即為設立勳章始 往前10個月之內 皆可附上具代表性之作品申請勳章。 (永久)

[因為一年真的太過長久了(09/10/22)，但五個月又太短，所以拉長至十個月(10/1/22)，剛好為10年年初。]

【優良攝影師】(名稱可另義)：
能夠持續的分享好作品的[攝影師/影片製作者]即可獲贈此勳章，時效限制為一年，
如一年期間後並未發表過任何作品即進入觀察，
觀察期1-2個月，如期間內還是未有任何作品發布即可撤銷該勳章，
該勳章是鼓勵恆持有對攝影、製作影片於熱忠者之獎勵，
申請及獲贈辦法為：發布過十五篇以上作品的攝影師，影片製作發布達五篇以上，
採[自行申請]不另行頒發，
故申請者請附上具代表性之作品，該作品須是10/1/22後之作品。

(該勳章並非永久擁有)

=================

關於[優良]勳章的時間限制一年至少要有一篇作品是考慮到類似奇奇的那種問題，
而影片製作的篇數設定較少也是因為製作困難，
當然那種純粹照片編輯剪接配上音樂而成的作品不算數，
不要求過於困難，但是至少不要簡單到只是一堆照片更換的那種程度。

=================

以上是新的想法~

抱歉~我好像都是一直出點子~

一開始可能真的求好心切太重了~

所以好像沒注意到這麼多地方~

所以還真的得與大家討論過才知道~ 

分享兩種影片作參考：

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oPAlSHTgtE[/youtube]

抱歉，這是蔽狼學校的影片。當然不是我做的了。 (掩面)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwGBSz5YdX4&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

這是某位獸友系上製作的。

以上這兩種影片皆為範例。

關於影片經查證不屬於該獸友參與合力製作(拍攝、演員、編輯剪接、導演...)而成的影片將撤銷勳章。

以上大概這樣。

----------


## 奇奇

提出問題：

以攝影師勳章為例




> 【攝影師勳章】標準：同，發表[攝影]作品達五篇以上，發表[影片製作]作品達3篇以上，具一定水準之作品即可申請。


還是




> 【攝影師勳章】標準：同，發表[攝影]作品達五篇以上，或發表[影片製作]作品達3篇以上，具一定水準之作品即可申請。


沒有"或"，依照語意就是必須同時具備

對於增設勳章暫無意見

不過我認為，即使只是跑照片的影片，
如果配上適當音樂及字幕還是能很動人。
應該要能算數吧，
對＂照片＂都無特別刁難的門檻了@"@

提供範例影片。不過因為是私人影片，我將會在24小時內移除。

----------


## 諾藍

> 提出問題：
> 
> 以攝影師勳章為例
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


第一個問題是我少打一個[或] 抱歉

第二個問題關於影片
多新增幾個範例好了[找影片中...]

============================

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV40vxtk2qY[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOA-EfT6qjM[/youtube]

(歌曲相同僅供當作範例)

禁止此種單純分享自己喜愛的照片而編輯製作作品

1.並非自己創作歌與照片皆是。

2.即使貼上歌詞但也只能算是單純分享歌曲，並非分享創作，故並不能屬於自己創作。

====================================

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fECfTcS-bFw&feature=feedlik[/youtube]
(此影片是由DJ編輯，對於不喜歡的人歌是很吵的，抱歉。)

此類型也禁止 ，畫面過於單調，除非[歌]是自己創作。

(申明：對於此影片內容僅是以影片畫面做為示範並非歌曲)

=====================

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgHRUzjRj2k&feature=feedu[/youtube]
(同是電音，點擊請三思。)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fshtAsRHn_s[/youtube]

以上此二影片相同歌曲 但是[其一]之內容為分享自己創作 則在可接受範圍

======================

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhlkV-2LE7s&feature=related[/youtube]

此類型影片更是禁止!!

======================

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKv2HUbLZsE[/youtube]

對於外國歌曲字幕鑲嵌之相關創作，由此影片作為範例，在可接受範圍。

此影片字幕由獸友[阿樹]鑲嵌之。

======================

以下簡單說明：

1.影片構成元素中至少要有一項元素是由自身創作，編輯剪輯除外(相關創作詳見第二點)。
創作作品：[圖畫]:需有清楚的簽名。  [相片]:於影片結束後附上拍攝地以及拍攝者

【以上兩者對於較具有爭議性質之創作作品做詳細規範。[有缺少請提醒 補上]】

2.如是以編輯剪輯為主軸之作品，必須有明確主題，一定要於創作之後附上相關資訊於影片中。 EX:照片來源、歌曲來源、編輯剪輯者是OOO

【避免盜取影片之違法行為出現。】

3.對於類似[字幕]的相關創作，切勿像一般電視劇中的字幕只是單純地列出於下方，希望能多點變化，但請勿過於花俏影響影片品質。

4.畫面清晰、音質不可雜訊太多(開頭、段落、結尾些許雜訊，但不引響視聽品質)，都在可接受範圍內。

音質雜訊:1.盜錄(拿著錄音器在音響旁錄音，也請專業一點) 2.下載到劣質品 (至少先檢查過在使用該音訊檔)

====================

字幕接受範例:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0k6PnQc7rc[/youtube]

(原因：有詳細資訊)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKv2HUbLZsE[/youtube]

(原因：與影片配合得很好)

----------------------------

不可接受字幕範例:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSnTNETGnhw&feature=fvsr[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV40vxtk2qY[/youtube]

1.非自身編輯而鑲嵌上的字幕

2.此種影片只可當作練習作品，不列入考量，至少要有完整資訊。EX:字幕可接受範例其一

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdaiMJYxy7U&feature=related[/youtube]

3.對於KTV創作作品不列入考量，僅視為娛樂分享。
(如果自己的歌聲有出現在其中則可接受)

但是...

請注意音質，大家一定不希望聽到第二種影片內的音質吧?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wHfAd1N34s[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QN_ThgUCA8[/youtube]

=======

對於生活記事的部分影片暫時將不列入考量。

但是如是活動、聚餐、慶生...等影片之分享，可[素片](直接錄影不經由編輯加上特效的影片)，但是必須具一定完整度，即可列入考量。

=============

範例:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adt6r1NNzIY&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0fdgTWauFM&feature=related[/youtube]

這幾位獸友大家都認識不做介紹了~

這是有頭有尾可接受的影片~ 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUULY8FSJQY&feature=related[/youtube]

像上面這則影片則只能當作一般生活影片，並不列入考量。

---------------------------------------------------------------

澄清：上述之[考量範圍]皆為[可頒發【勳章】範圍]之意，並非板規。

請注意不要誤會了，所以先聲明一下。

----------


## 星空小克

> 因為畢竟我對於照片的標準是清晰可見、不模糊(特殊效果除外)、有特色而已 
> 
> 還有一點是蔽狼並非說是多會攝影之人 
> 
> 所以從以前就一直想找一個輔助我審查相片的人了 QAQ 
> 
> 之前小克哥有答應過 
> 
> 但是小克哥也~滿少回復討論的 
> ...


我現在課業繁忙，也不是很有把握可以天天在線上

也是看到自己有興趣的主題才回


還有抱歉我得說一點老實話，可能有一些人會對號入座

但我是指整體素質而論

攝影闆如果依照我的標準，那大概會有很多照片要拿掉

其中不包括遊記或生活照(因為是以遊玩記錄和生活隨性為主，所以不算在內)

相片畫質不是問題，但有不少人連照片基本所呈現出來的樣子都做不好

例如:

手抖


歪斜(引用網路圖片)


沒有主題


其實我自己也不是說很厲害，自己也還在學習階段

但是一些基本的水準還是要有，不然板上的整體素質只會越來越低落

還有攝影師勳章這個名稱我建議把師改掉

畢竟如果發個幾篇文就可以成為"師"的話，那未免也太容易了

就直接叫做攝影勳章，個人認為如此就好


TO: 奇奇

其實這並不能跟繪畫板來比，畢竟文章流動的速度本來就差很多

許多繪畫有一定水準的人也一定會告訴你，只要是真心想畫圖，時間什麼的只是藉口而已

更何況是攝影呢?

畫一張圖的時間都可以拍幾張照片了?

畢竟現在不是所謂的底片機時代，按個快門保留景象也只是幾秒鐘而已

我相信拍的好不好只是個人定義，但每張照片要維持上述的基本水準不是很難吧?

看到自己想拍的主題>手拿好相機不晃>相機螢幕上的畫面不歪斜>按下快門

上述這些動作也僅只是幾秒的時間而已啊，這樣都做不到?

如果真的對"拍照"(不是攝影)有興趣，那就隨時把相機帶在身邊

看到想拍的景色就拍，拍個100、1000張裡面總會有幾張像樣的照片吧?

還是你只是單純想要勳章而已?

----------


## 諾藍

大該與一些人聊過之後得到一些感想~

部分人覺得有時間限制不妥當~

部分人認無無所謂~

另一部分則認為是可以限制其中~

所以對於以上大家的觀點來看~

上述兩則的修改條規基於必須取決於中間~

所以還請大家看看是否有哪邊需要修改~

當然修改內容會盡量配合大家~

但一定是以我方便管理為準則~

自此希望能取得平衡點~

還希望大家多過目不要漏看了~

避免引響了自身權益~

感謝~

----------


## 奇奇

TO 小克

我是想要勳章。
為了自己的權益爭論並沒有錯。
我覺得自己權益受損，因為有那個規定。
對攝影版為何特別有這限制感到不解，所以我提出問題。

不過在向諾藍反映此事前，
我也有先徵詢友人的意見，的確也有人和我一樣對時間限制感到不解。
這就表示，即便你無法信任我這個當事人，
設想也許我為了自己利益而正在做出偏狹的辯解，
但事實是也有其他人持和我相同的疑問。
那麼，就確實有必要解釋為何要有這規定。

我只是不懂為什麼，一樣花了時間心力拍照，
我的照片就不能算數。

依據諾藍的解釋，當初要時間限制是為了避免有人投機，
拿很久以前的文來申請勳章

可是我是慢慢的，持續有發文的人，我拿舊文申請，
並不表示我是投機取巧啊！（何況並不是非常舊的文）
因此我才回文做討論，看這個規定是否能更合理。

目前針對我的疑問，時間限制的部分，諾藍的決定我想還算合理。

我是一個把攝影當興趣的普通人，我的作品比較少，
對，不是我沒時間，是我不想花這麼多時間，
重點是...所以我發的文就不是文？

勳章的目的幻貓已經說了，是鼓勵性質。
為什麼要用你們的能力和想法去認定這個規則就是合理？

把攝影當作興趣就要隨身攜帶相機？
我的興趣超多，動漫.畫畫.跳舞.音樂劇.羽球.武器蒐集.旅行.拍照...
難道我說這是我的興趣，就表示我該隨身攜帶羽球拍或武士刀嗎囧

你說隨身帶著拍一張很快，是沒錯，但要是我這麼做，
才真的是想要勳章想瘋了吧？
去迎合我認為不合理的規定，叫做對不公平屈服。
任何有公民素養的人都不會這麼做的。

----------


## 星空小克

but...有誰可以去會員榮譽勳章的頁面改一下攝影"師"勳章的名稱?

叫攝影師一整個就是很自我感覺良好的FU...雖然已經有不少人是了。





> 勳章的目的幻貓已經說了，是鼓勵性質。 
> 為什麼要用你們的能力和想法去認定這個規則就是合理？


上面這兩句話你應該去跟訂規則的人說而不是跟我說

我只針對"發五篇文就可拿到勳章"這句話來發表個人感想

正當爭取自己的權利並沒有錯

----------


## 諾藍

> but...有誰可以去會員榮譽勳章的頁面改一下攝影"師"勳章的名稱?
> 
> 叫攝影師一整個就是很自我感覺良好的FU...雖然已經有不少人是了。


那個要請幻貓幫忙了~

雖然我是勳管但不是系統管~

不過當初所設計有""師""這個字的意思應該是指像拍戲拍片專門拿攝影機照相機的那的""人""~

應該沒太大的意思~

----------


## 幻貓

> 什麼事都沒發生


對於「攝影師勳章」是否另起名號，身為勳管的諾藍可擁有決定權
如諾藍有意，請提供3個相異的候選名稱給我，我可以幫忙更改

但我真的覺得名稱只是小事，如果真的有人拿了勳章就到處嚷嚷「喔耶我有勳章我超強！」
我也會覺得很好笑，多數人應該都會衡量自身的真正價值在哪
上一篇我就說這不過就像好學生有小熊餅干當獎勵而已，並不是說有了勳章就能保送明星學校/管理員職位什麼的

然後
我才不在乎拿勳章的人有什麼意圖，就算他真的嗜勳章為命，又干我何事？
只要他合乎規定就發勳章，不合規定就不要發。現在奇奇所提的，在我看來也不過是覺得某個規定不太妥當想提出修正而已
還是說因為當事人剛好是他就顯得他動機不良？而這動機究竟良不良，我哪管那麼多？
專心把規定修好就要偷笑了，哪還來計較他在謀劃什麼？

大家都剛開學、大家都在忙，心情自然也好不到哪去，麻煩幫幫忙，講話針對性不要那麼強、不要一副來勢洶洶的樣子
有話好好講，沒有人開頭點火就不會有後續的戰火，所以*請不要繼續在當事人的動機、或其他偏離太遠的議題浪費時間爭論*
專心把最合適的法條、最合大家意思的標準修訂出來，拜託了。

----------


## 諾藍

> 對於「攝影師勳章」是否另起名號，身為勳管的諾藍可擁有決定權
> 如諾藍有意，請提供3個相異的候選名稱給我，我可以幫忙更改


至於勳章名稱問題目前是只有小克哥提出此問題~

所以還是得看大多數人的意思~

畢竟現在是民主社會~

滿多事情滿難取決於少部分意見而做更動~

除非真的是很重大的事情~

當然要更改勳章名稱我也沒問題~

但是目前個人是覺得OK~

所以如果是對於勳章名稱有問題的話請至此回應~

並提出原因及覺得該更換為何種名稱才覺得合適~

畢竟勳章是大家都能擁有的~

誰也都不想掛著一個自己不能接受的名稱的勳章~

所以對於勳章名稱有異議的請說明出來~

也可以順便討論~

還有別忘記看一下前頁的兩則修改條例~

如在大家可接受範圍~

希望就此以上述兩則條例實行~

感謝~

----------

